# Cancelled - Palm Beach Reef - Sat 25/11/2007



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I have to be at Surfers at 10am Saturday morning and thought I would have a go at Palm Beach at sunrise. I havent fished there since I was a kid, in a stink boat. The mackeral were huge and not too fussy in those days.  Wind and waves forecast look favourable at this stage. In a previous post, I read that 11th avenue was the place to launch. If anyone has any further info to offer it would be appreciated. Also, as I dont have a gps or fish finder, can anyone offer advice as to how to find the reef itself. Between which streets does the reef run and how far offshore is it? Anyone interested in an early morning surf launch?


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday Paulo, id love to join you, but im heading inland with the family this weekend. Dont worry too much about where the reef is, there will probably be a dozen or so boats about. Just weave in and out and around them, hopefully something will show up. If you're not collecting livies, you can also launch from 17th or 19th ave as the reef is pretty much directly in front about 1klm out. You will probably not be the only kayaker, as we are all anticipating the fish showing up soon. I'll be back out there next week.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

I might even consider having a second crack at it myself.

Might see you there Sat morning. I'll be the nervous looking one.

What the weather forecast? :?


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey bud - good luck with the reef expedition. stay safe out there.

Send Couta a PM - he had some good info on Palm Beach reef last time

Steve


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry guys but I cant make Saturday morning after all. My appointment in Surfers got moved to 8:30. I wont have enough time to fish and make it back to Surfers. Hopefully I will get out there soon.
Regards
Paul


----------

